# How Many Pounds???



## Please Help Me! (Feb 18, 2011)

OK, How many pounds have each of us lost through our ordeals??? :scratchhead:

Just recently went to the Dr. for a check-up. 

I LOST 30 POUNDS!!! I didn't have 30 pounds to lose!!

Take Care,
Please Help Me!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Please Help Me! said:


> OK, How many pounds have each of us lost through our ordeals??? :scratchhead:
> 
> Just recently went to the Dr. for a check-up.
> 
> ...


little over 30. Mind you, I was able to lose it, I am a whole lot fitter now, but it wasn't something I had planned !


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Cooking for isnt the same as cooking for 3...

Ive stayed the same but sometimes i go without eating.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I've lost 20 lbs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

I have lost 17 thus far, but I am also exercising which I have not done regularly in nearly a decade. The stomach has already started to flatten nicely, but these damned love handles refuse to budge. 

HEY LOVE HANDLES!....F#^$ YOU!


----------



## everantisocial (Jun 29, 2010)

Not sure how much in weight but dropped 3 clothes sizes and still going...


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

About 25lbs, my old pre baby skinny jeans are now big on me. Time for a shopping spree!


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

After my H and I separated a little over a year ago, I lost about 5 pounds. After we got back together, those 5 pounds found me again.


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know. I think I am about the same but haven't seen a scale in a long time. Don't care really. I feel good. have a squishy tummy but good muscle under that, strong back and lots of muscle. I can rool my boobs up into a bra and look pretty good so wth


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

About 10 for me and my normal body weight is about 140. I had 4 percent body fat at that weight so 10 pounds is more like 20. I know it will come back so I should not worry about it but it ads to the stress of things. Bring it on, and I'll keep fighting back.


----------



## thinner (Feb 28, 2011)

20 pounds in 3 weeks after the news. Been able to maintain it and still been working out 5 days a week and once again have 6 pack abs. Didn't mean for it to happen, but will be more appealing definitely in the future. Also had to go out and buy new clothes...and I'm a guy! I never go out and buy new clothes. I also usually suggest ensure or any similar nutritional meal replacement and just suggest drinking it with a normal to light meal...but not to excess. 
Thinner


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

thinner said:


> 20 pounds in 3 weeks after the news. Been able to maintain it and still been working out 5 days a week and once again have 6 pack abs. Didn't mean for it to happen, but will be more appealing definitely in the future. Also had to go out and buy new clothes...and I'm a guy! I never go out and buy new clothes. I also usually suggest ensure or any similar nutritional meal replacement and just suggest drinking it with a normal to light meal...but not to excess.
> Thinner


none of my jeans fit any more, have bought 1 new pair, working out a bit, nothing drastic though, just to build up muscle tone, no overly defined 6 pack, but a whole lot firmer 

With the job I am doing at the moment I do not expect to put weight back on, thats for sure !


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

See everyone we really did lose a whole person with everyone combined. LOL!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

rpriore said:


> See everyone we really did lose a whole person with everyone combined. LOL!


ROFL 

who needs Jenny Craig to lose weight !


----------



## attmay13 (Mar 17, 2011)

Im at the 25lbs marker and I feel so much better. Im fitting into the same size jeans that I wore in high school! How I can remember that I have no clue. I was asleep or drunk in high school plus im a guy WTH!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

attmay13 said:


> Im at the 25lbs marker and I feel so much better. Im fitting into the same size jeans that I wore in high school! How I can remember that I have no clue. I was asleep or drunk in high school plus im a guy WTH!


It is your feminine side coming out :rofl:


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

This thread made me smile. It's nice to know you aren't alone. I haven't hopped on the scale, but I'm down almost 2 pant sizes. It feels good. I'm going to join the gym so that I keep it off when I start eating again. Everyone at work has noticed, but H hasn't bothered saying anything, probably because he knows he's the cause. 

I don't eat breakfast, I have a granola bar for lunch, and I eat a small portion of dinner. Last night I went out and couldn't even finish a hamburger.  So sad. I think my stomach capacity might have decreased, I feel so full when I eat and then I feel sick. I need to increase my fluids, though. I don't want to be unhealthy. I also need to take some vitamins. My leg cramps told me that last night!


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

180 pounds of ugly fat. Oh wait, that was my husband!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

everafter said:


> 180 pounds of ugly fat. Oh wait, that was my husband!


hehehehehe, nicely done, beat me, W was about 110lb


----------



## attmay13 (Mar 17, 2011)

Crankshaw said:


> It is your feminine side coming out :rofl:


well the countseller was tell me that I needed to get more in touch with my feminine side! No I hope thats not to in touch!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

attmay13 said:


> well the countseller was tell me that I needed to get more in touch with my feminine side! No I hope thats not to in touch!


Don't know for sure,, all I do know is that jeans that were starting to get a little tight 6 years ago are now a little loose


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

not recognizable said:


> Wow, I'm so jealous. I gained almost 25 pounds eating masive amounts of sweets to soothe myself. I've been working out and managed to lose 10. Luckily I started out at a too skinny 98 pounds when we separated because while living with ex the tension was intolerable...


bit of exercise, convert the excess to toned muscle is the way to go.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I know. My friend has gained a lot of weight with her ordeal. She said she started out not being able to eat, and then she turned to it for comfort.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> I know. My friend has gained a lot of weight with her ordeal. She said she started out not being able to eat, and then she turned to it for comfort.


That is a problem that quite a few people have, then they start feeling really bad about their self image


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Crankshaw said:


> That is a problem that quite a few people have, then they start feeling really bad about their self image


Yeah, I CANNOT do that. My only pick me up is people telling me how great I look. Plus, I'll never find a new man if I gain it back!


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

LonelyNLost said:


> Yeah, I CANNOT do that. My only pick me up is people telling me how great I look. Plus, I'll never find a new man if I gain it back!


Na, thats incentive


----------



## vivea (Jan 22, 2011)

From healthy and fit 124lb I went to 108 at certain point...about a month after the separation...so I lost 18 pounds...I was scared to see myself in the mirror.I'm now at 113 ...at my high-school weight. Crazy!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

28 lbs....still got 56 to go....


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

I lost about 25 lbs.
I'd like to lose another 10, but I'm not willing to go through that again...
Now, 6'3", 206 this morning.
I'd love to see 190, but I think it isn't gonna happen. W and I like to cook waaaaayyyy to much.


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## d1221 (Mar 13, 2011)

This thread made me smile which I needed today. So far weight loss 13lbs. I started working out last week again to help get rid of some tension. Appettite is still very random did not realize how this was going to take a toll on me or times I eat stomach gets so upset so I eat when I can. In a way going through a physical transformation is future preperation for next portion of life after restoration and restoral of your life comes back after divorce is over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

